# Mampara



## Flor de luna palida

Hola,
Busco la traducción de *mampara* ya que tendre una sessión de pósters en un Congreso. En este caso especifico me refiero a la estructura de estireno blanca en la que se pegan los posters y que comúnmente tiene una medida de 2 mts x 1.20. No se si es posible llamarla screen for posters.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Jocaribbean

puedes simplemente llamarle "Stand"


----------



## k-in-sc

Can you call it a poster gallery? Or a display of posters/poster display?
What's the sentence? I mean, is the emphasis on this poster display screen thing or on the fact that posters will be displayed?

This site calls it a "folding display" and then a "folding display system," but it is British, and the "poster" part is understood:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...play&hl=en&rlz=1C1GGLS_enUS361US362&sa=G&um=1

A "stand" would be this: http://images.google.com/images?hl=...2&um=1&sa=3&q=poster+stand&btnG=Search+images
Obviously not the same.


----------



## el_novato

You should read this thread:




> chilangamiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Please, I need the word in English for *"mampara"*. In a museum, those are the patitions used to place information and to distribute the space.My attempt is "partition" or "division"
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1331949
Click to expand...


Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

This isn't either of those, though. It's only being used as display space. Did you look at the picture?


----------



## Flor de luna palida

Muchas gracias a todos, lo que estoy haciendo es una *lista de materiales* que utilizaré para una feria de exposción en la que también habrá stands completos por eso tengo que diferenciar un stand de una mampara.

Según la página de K-in-sc lo más adecuado podría ser "Foldig Display" o bien "Display Space"
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, in that case "folding display (for posters)" would probably communicate the best.
Good luck!


----------



## Shirani

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola, necesito ayuda para traducir esta oración al inglés. Lo que más me preocupa es la palabra mampara, no estoy segura que "screen" sea el término correcto. HELP!

_Las barreras acústicas son mamparas que se ubican entre la fuente productora de ruido y el receptor. _

Thanks


----------



## pewen

¿Y si reemplazas mamparas por "estructuras"?


----------



## Shirani

Buena idea. 
Muchas gracias


----------

